# pregnant? nervous anxious 2ww



## browneyedbeauty (Jan 13, 2010)

okay its been about 11 days since unprotected sex and my last period was on the 22nd of december, i been getting pain in my lower left side abdomen and im just exhausted all the time, that is not like me im always up doing something. im only 20 but i know how my body is and i never peed so much so many times a day. also i will get a white discharge on my underwear... any thoughts, im taking a test on the 20, a week from now. that the day after i should start my next period. just want other opinions or thoughts, as im not with the guy anymore, i wouldnt mind being a mom so yeah pretty much alone, and need some other thoughts than my friends.... thanks appreciate it.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

on your situation...

Many many many women have children in that EXACT situation and do awesomely. I'm sure you would as well.

on the pregnancy...

you only have about 30% shot of pregnancy any given cycle with perfect timing but im trying to figure out your timing to get this right

today is the 13th so you had unprotected sex on the 2nd? if you have extremely regular cycles... this is a regular cycle... and you have 14 day lps... then you would have Oed around the 5th... 3 days after you had sex. Welp... that IS perfect timing (if all of those statements are true lol)

so you could be... or you could be worrying yourself into it.

you would be about 7 dpo right now so no test would tell you, but right around now is when implantation would happen. Unfortunately that means your timing for testing is pretty much dead on when you can expect a positive (possibly before then, but almost certain to by the day you have chosen)

good luck, and I know whatever happens you will be able to handle it


----------



## browneyedbeauty (Jan 13, 2010)

so when do you think i should test??

thanks for your post !!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

They day you have chosen sounds right


----------

